# Why Marijuana is NOT a Victimless Crime (apparently ;))



## specialagentman (Sep 10, 2009)

evening ladies and gents, long time browser (awesome info) short time poster =D.. so im not sure if i am able to post another site on here but i came across this guy while looking for info on andy botwin .. neway.. at first i thought it was just a misinformed blog about why he thinks marijuana is NOT a victimless crime, but turns out its worse..he controls the site. i challenged him and i think he is to powerful for me!? i just think ignorance like this in the public eye is dangerous. be warned though as you will see i think he might be insane. site link : 

http://www.red-alerts.com/victimless-crime-files/victimless-crime-file-pot-smoking-has-been-assaults-17-year-old-girl/

peace and goodbye if i get banned! (hope not ! =D)

(just a warning my pg2 blocked alot of stuff while visiting, (not like this awesome forum ) so proceed with protection! )


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 10, 2009)

That guy said he knows people who have whored themselves for a dimebag.... of WEED. WTF he's a nutjob for sure.


----------



## Decs (Sep 10, 2009)

i smoke weed every day and i have NEVER tried to make a move on any female when i was high!

marijuana should be legal because it
doesn't cause harm to anyone, i mean
i just sit back and smoke and watch dvd's
and i dont even think about molesting a girl.

bottom line, that article is bullshit


----------



## LBoogz360 (Sep 10, 2009)

wow that guy is fuckin retarded!!!

i smoke everyday too and i've never been on any dumb shit lyk that

just funny shit and ok wow he found ONE article or watever. . .

now lets see liquor and hard drug articles!!

no comparison watsoever!!

cheef on fellow stoners! fuck that nut job!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 10, 2009)

Just leave him be...... he needs our attention. Don't give it to him. OP has 3 posts.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 10, 2009)

this is a better link...rob


----------



## iivan740 (Sep 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> this is a better link...rob


 I can't stop laughing. That shit is too funny.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't be the crack spider's bitch LMAO.... that was great.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, I actually d/l'd that one for my wife to watch..... Thanks rob!!


----------



## ElvisC (Sep 10, 2009)

That guy needs to hop on Netflix and Watch "The Union: The Business behind getting high"


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Sep 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> this is a better link...rob


Awesome link. I thought it was real at first, until I saw the spider on the hammock.

But the "Victimless Crime" site owner is a douche bag and his argument makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Dick was probably fuckin with that girl because of Xanax, not weed.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 11, 2009)

I just read all that stuff, and that guy, taylor, is insane.
His problem is that he obviously has this image in his head of how every single person should live their lives, and if they aren't living their lives that way, completely conformed, then they are losers? thats his logic...he literally fucking said, "at age 28, you shouldnt be getting high, you should be involved in relationships, and volunteer etc"....wtf is that? like smoking pot while being involved in a relationship cannot be accomplished...jesus...he definitely doesn't have an open mind, and definitely doesn't have a "live and let live" view of life...gosh I could talk alllllllllll day about how blatantly false and wrong he is about everything he said...


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 11, 2009)

He's the OP in my opinion..... he's needs some traffic over there.


----------



## dankillerbs (Sep 11, 2009)

HaHa, that dude obviously knows nothing about cannabis or xanax... Its Xanax that makes you not give a fuck and do stupid immature shit like that... Its prescribed for anxiety so you DONT GIVE A FUCK about anything while your on it... I have seen friends on it get in multiple car accidents on the same day and flee immediately beacause they didnt care... haha, im guessing that guy thinks you could overdose and die from bud too... haha


----------



## stoney shaggy (Sep 11, 2009)

Now we see some some animals eat their young.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> this is a better link...rob


lol hahahaha that wuz funny


----------



## midnight tokr (Sep 29, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> this is a better link...rob


lol tha some funny shit
u go crack spider


----------



## stoney shaggy (Jan 30, 2010)

i believe hemp should be legal the benifits outstack the cons first off that guy is just an ignorant fool who believes the b.s. that started the prohibition of hemp in the first place. About the only thing that is in danger from potheads is a bag of chips and the contents of the fridge. the U.S has wasted too much tax payers money fighting a war that will never be won and if it was legal it wouldn't be in our kids reach and with this economy any new industry would help.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 30, 2010)

"when given thc...the spider didn't build a web; it built a hammock"

LOVE IT +rep rob


----------

